# 2008 World Orchid Conference in Miami



## Gilda (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, The web site says registration fee of $150.00 ....no where does it have daily admission fee, etc...Does anyone have any info on this ? A group form our society wants to attend but we don't want to pay $150.00 jsut to look at orchids !!
TIA !


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2007)

I hope that's not Miami, Ohio again!


----------



## cdub (Jan 23, 2007)

As far as I know (which may not be very far) the world orchid conferences are more academic and professional events, rather than a show and sales of actual plants. Researchers, systematists, horticulturalists, etc getting together to present and hash things out regarding taxonomy, cultivation, amongst other things. I may wrong. Anyone ever attended?

EDIT - I just checked the website and I guess there is judging, and sales and stuff. But I still think it is quite different than typical orchid events.


----------



## silence882 (Jan 23, 2007)

For full access to the talks and show, registration is $250.

Daily admission to the show and sales area is $20.

--Stephen


----------

